# German Shepherd Rottweiler mixes



## Rinchan (Jan 4, 2011)

Is this another hybrid fad dog? And is so, what traits are people aiming to get from each breed?

I see so many at the SPCA.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I don't think they are a fad, I've known of them all my life. 
I'm only guessing, but I'm betting people are trying to get large, physically imposing, protective dogs. Like so-


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think its a fad. Most places call any unknow black and tan dog with longish fur and is some what large a Rottie GSD mix. If you are seeing them at the SPCA i'm guessing that's all it is.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think most of them are the result of lazy and irresponsible owners who allow their dogs to roam. The shelters are full of these type. Why this mix? Well, they are both very popular breeds. I also see a lot of Pit/Rotties Pit/shepherds Pit/anything else. Too much of anyone breed and the mixes begin. I see tons of these mixes on the reservation where I go to do rescue work.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

TStafford said:


> I don't think its a fad. Most places call any unknow black and tan dog with longish fur and is some what large a Rottie GSD mix. If you are seeing them at the SPCA i'm guessing that's all it is.


Probably a lot of this. _Magpie_ was listed as a Rottweiler mix at AC.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It can't be a hybrid fad until someone comes up with a cute name and starts selling them for thousands of dollars.

There is some kind of law of nature that a mixed breed dog must be at least part lab or part German shepherd. 

I've known a couple of rotti/shepherd mixes and both were oopses.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

RonE said:


> It can't be a hybrid fad until someone comes up with a cute name and starts selling them for thousands of dollars.


Shotweilperds!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Quote Originally Posted by RonE View Post
> It can't be a hybrid fad until someone comes up with a cute name and starts selling them for thousands of dollars.





> Shotweilperds!


Rotterds?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

BrittanyG said:


>


Sign me up for one of those, please!!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think I've heard them called Shepweilers most often. I don't know if they are frequently bred on purpose, but they seem common enough. Although there's also the shelters mislabeling the dogs. Toby was listed as a GSD/Rott at the shelter. His DNA test said GSD/Chow/Boxer/Golden, which seems more likely, although I know that DNA tests aren't that accurate, but I don't think he has any Rott in him anyway.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah, my dear departed heart dog, Roxy, was a rottie/GSD. We always just called her a Roxyweiller, though.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

over here a lady advertised her pups saying they were a fantastic 'new' breed, springer spaniel x rottweiler......springrots can you imagine?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I also think that many of these dogs that are labeled Rottweiler mixes actually have no Rottweiler in them at all. People think Black and Tan with eyebrows MUST be Rottweiler mix but there are many breeds that come in Black and Tan.


----------

